# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  [PSD Free] PSD đẹp dành cho các design chuyên nghiệp [Part-11]

## thuytmbn

Tiếp tục cập nhật bộ psd thứ 11
*psd đẹp* cho các *design chuyên nghiệp*

1: *Calendars*


Download mediafire
Click here


2: *Media-buttons-set*


Download mediafire
Click here


3: *Free-psd-media-player*


Download mediafire
Click here




4: *Sliders*



Download mediafire
Click here


Pass unlock: ttviet.net


Nguồn: TTVIET.NET
*dien dan tuoi tre*
tuoi tre viet nam,tuoi tre viet

----------

